
Facebook Focusing on Privacy Is Like McDonald’s Focusing on Healthy Food - RamyHassan23
https://medium.com/@magdoub/facebook-focusing-on-privacy-is-like-mcdonalds-focusing-on-healthy-food-53ce81ac3b79
======
Magdoub
Thanks for sharing, I wrote this article after I felt the amount of
indoctrination happening under our eyes!

------
sarcasmatwork
Thank you for calling out FB and what a great analogy!

------
Adamnick32
Finally someone talked about it, I felt he was saying privacy like a hundred
times!

